# Work Charge ?



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi 

I completed a job last week, not sure what I should charge for it.
Its a chlorine gas injection system, here are some photos.

forgot to say that, I have to start the system running chlorine gas to check for gas leaks, so I have to wear a gas mask for that, risky stuff !

Please let me know what you think of the work quality ?

PS

I have done the electrical job and the gas leak control system


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.



*Incidentally, you really started and completed that job, bought materials and have no idea what you should charge? Really, now.......*


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

no I didn't buy the materials, I just installed every thing.

Well its a very very long story, I would like to call it a rescue.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you know how to install what you say you did, then you should know how to charge for it. Didnt buy parts? Sounds to me like you had someobe do the work and now think he charged to much and you are trying to keep him honest. Just my opinion. Pricing is different all over the Country. Good luck


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> If you know how to install what you say you did, then you should know how to charge for it. Didnt buy parts? Sounds to me like you had someobe do the work and now think he charged to much and you are trying to keep him honest. Just my opinion. Pricing is different all over the Country. Good luck


I agree. This smells like fishing.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

magmash said:


> ....I completed a job last week, not sure what I should charge for it...


Looks like some nice work. 

I would imagine the installing company went over the cost of the project with the customer before the contract was signed. Why are you price shopping them after the fact?


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Smells like domething that makes us $$$$ comes from a big male cow


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Those pvc shut-offs are bad. There are valves with lever handles out there that work as well as ball valves.

How much to charge? Forget it. Take a couple of lungs full of the gas and call us in the morning.


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> If you know how to install what you say you did, then you should know how to charge for it. Didnt buy parts? Sounds to me like you had someobe do the work and now think he charged to much and you are trying to keep him honest. Just my opinion. Pricing is different all over the Country. Good luck


Well I knew some one will say what you just said

I am currently working on a new water treatment plant project, I am installing and programming a PLC (control system) to back wash 16 water filters when needed, so I got my friend who is a contractor on the same project he is the one who brought the Siemens chlorine system and everything you see in the pictures, he got a guy to install the full system for him well the guy turned out to be not knowing any thing about how to install a system like that, he did his best but I bet a child could have done better, the contactor told the guy to stop and leave everything, now comes my part in, the contractor (my friend) asks me repeatedly to install the system for him, In the end I accepted and It took me 2 months to complete the installation because I did only work on it when I had time, we didn't talk about any price when I started with the installation and now that I have completed every thing its time to charge the old friend

I haven't done installations like this one before I usually do large filter installations

I hope this explains every thing


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Those pvc shut-offs are bad. There are valves with lever handles out there that work as well as ball valves.
> 
> How much to charge? Forget it. Take a couple of lungs full of the gas and call us in the morning.


I don't thing its necessary to use lever handles on this size of valves, they are just fitted on 2 inch pipes


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

What's your hourly rate times time spent plus trip fees equals your price on labor


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

well there is no trips because the place I did the installation in is the same place I work in at the mean time

I am trying to get an idea of a fair price an estimation, It don't have to be 100% accurate just and idea


What would you charger if you where in my position ????


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

$10,000 sounds like a nice round number.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

A lot of floor space wasted for liitle pipings and talking about tripping hazards!.. would be a b!tch to mop/clean that floor..


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

the discharge section has to have some free run before a turn can be made to the pipe, that was as required by Siemens

well the area you see in the picture is restricted for the system, the operators have there own space, got more photos that I have taken, just ask and I will put them up


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

You can't show a pic and ask how much. How much time did you put ito it and charge by the hour


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

revenge said:


> You can't show a pic and ask how much. How much time did you put ito it and charge by the hour


well I don't know about you, but I don't think its hard to see the area on the right side and left side in the pictures


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

magmash said:


> well there is no trips because the place I did the installation in is the same place I work in at the mean time
> 
> I am trying to get an idea of a fair price an estimation, It don't have to be 100% accurate just and idea
> 
> ...


How long did it take? What is your hourly rate? What do the materials cost?

Hours x Rate + Materials = What I Would Charge


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Doesn't matter the flippin pictures don't show a plumber shiot how many people give estimates by pics and if you do you a complete dumb ars yes I said it dumb arse let me make it simple pics can't justify a price now I am starting to think that one you a hack or two you don't know what the hell you doing but if you want me to give you a price tell me the man hours put into that job and how many people and what materials used


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Btw I am a employee not a owner and I can figure that out just fwy


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

.....


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Was your post deleted tex or the dots mean your phone broke due to all the cus words


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

These kind of jobs it pays to log the hours in a diary! Totalise at the end see what the going rate the contractor was charging and apply! I'd expect a case of yr favourite beer or whatever they drink up in there from your friend too 
I see in your pic the non return valve is after the ball valve? It should be fitted before to allow you to service it. The non return looks like a ball check style and shouldn't be used in the horizontal position as this design doesn't seal properly in this plane!
I'm not a fan of PVC ball valves because the shafts snap off frequently esp the Italian ones and leak thru the pesky o-ring seal they use! I would favour diaphragm valve no gland issue?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Where I come from this kind of job is bid out prior to starting the project. Something with treatment seems like it would have all sorts of requirements with licensing. I would charge 100 billion dollars


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

This is gold , Jerry. Gold I tell ya.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> This is gold , Jerry. Gold I tell ya.


 






I remember that episode......


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

tommy plumber said:


> i remember that episode......


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

A estimate is normally done before you do any work. If you take your hours times hourly rate plus any incidental charges like glue screws anchors. If they don't like your price then you are screwed. You should have gave a price before you done the work.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

A government job and no quote? BS!!!!!


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> A government job and no quote? BS!!!!!


Because you are good at building furniture, you are a plumber now


Sweedish/ikea


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

Fast fry said:


> Because you are good at building furniture, you are a plumber now
> 
> 
> Sweedish/ikea


Been a licensed plumber for over 3 years now


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

plumbing ninja said:


> These kind of jobs it pays to log the hours in a diary! Totalise at the end see what the going rate the contractor was charging and apply! I'd expect a case of yr favourite beer or whatever they drink up in there from your friend too
> I see in your pic the non return valve is after the ball valve? It should be fitted before to allow you to service it. The non return looks like a ball check style and shouldn't be used in the horizontal position as this design doesn't seal properly in this plane!
> I'm not a fan of PVC ball valves because the shafts snap off frequently esp the Italian ones and leak thru the pesky o-ring seal they use! I would favour diaphragm valve no gland issue?


 
The check valve is not the ball type its the spring type, and each pipe got its main inlet and discharge closing valve, so it wont be a problem servicing any part in the system





















The holes and cracks in the walls haven't been fixed yet


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

First off how in the hell you gonna pm someone, tell them they need to learn how to respect people and call them a sick sob were you born stupid or raised that way. As for my reply to you on this thread about you being a hack or didn't know wat the hell you doing was in regards to your dumb arse remark about your pics. Now I was correct you don't know what the hell you doing I got under wear that's been in plumbing longer than you. Shiot I could throw 50 of pennys at that back of my truck each one will hit something that's been in plumbing longer than you. Three years is not enough to learn plumbing and prices you can't price out a simple time job god forbid you get one that you need to provide material you woul be lost. I tried to help you but you got smart, and then you don't like it when someone pushes back I think you need to return your lisc back to the gracker jax box you got it from they gave you a dud


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

revenge said:


> First off how in the hell you gonna pm someone, tell them they need to learn how to respect people and call them a sick sob were you born stupid or raised that way.


Where are you born and raised ?, you know what I mean, maybe not people like you don't even know how to look right and left :laughing:


Well I know that I will get banned from this site because off you and that is ok with me, but my advice to you, wherever you com from, you need learn to have some respect and talk kindly to people

and don't forget that you are the one who started with replaying in a rude way


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I was kind to you I was the first to tell you time times your hourly rate but you got snippy I am nothing but guppy here if you get banned won't be pecause of me


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Simmer down Gents. 

It's just pipe.


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Simmer down Gents.
> 
> It's just pipe.


Well you sound like a nice guy, hope that revenge guy could learn some thing from you instead of trying to get revenge from any new guy joining this forum


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

magmash said:


> Been a licensed plumber for over 3 years now


You been a lisc plumber for over three years you have been in the plumbing trade for around three years and you are for almost a year your numper don't add up buddy sorry to say


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

My numpers dont add up either. Dont feel bad bro.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

magmash said:


> Well you sound like a nice guy, hope that revenge guy could learn some thing from you instead of trying to get revenge from any new guy joining this forum


Most of us are very proud of our trade, some vocalize it here more than others. But we all share the same passion and guard it from what we call hacks. 

It seems to me by the content of work performed on your pictures that you would have a signed contract. I would never take on any job even half this size without one. I would certainly have at least half of the total bid as my 1st draw in the bank before I break out my tools. You are jumping into a shark tank here when asking us to price jobs for you. You were given a simple formula used since the Holy Roman Empire. It doesn't get much easier than that.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Wait you guys don't get he comes here asking us to bid out his work I give him the math we both get nippy and he calles me a sick son of a biotch. When this dumb ars can't figure ou how to bid a job and has only been doing plumbing for three years and he is already a liscesed plumber and had a buisness for one remind me not to drink water from sweden its full of shiot


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

revenge said:


> You been a lisc plumber for over three years you have been in the plumbing trade for around three years and you are for almost a year your numper don't add up buddy sorry to say


Ok pluming GOD I can now clearly understand that you invented pluming

what is it that you want now ?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Revenge and Magmash the same person or what? Take your meds and go watch cartoons, guys.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

For real! If you cant figure out how many hours it took you to complete this job than you dont deserve to be paid for doing it. I dont know about anyone else here but friend or not you need to charge what the job is worth. Maybe it would be different if it was your buddy's house but you know dam well he already put in a bid and has a signed contract to get paid for the completion of this job. Not your fault he hired the first guy that couldn't do the work. If he really is your "friend" he should be ecstatic that you bailed him out when his back was against the wall. And he should pay you atleast what he was going to give the first hack that didn't deliver. How could you do a job for someone and not negotiate some kind of price? Where I live and work any job above $500.00 must have a signed contract before work begins or you just broke the law. The reason this law exists is because idiots like you exist also.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Plumber said:


> Revenge and Magmash the same person or what? Take your meds and go watch cartoons, guys.


What's on tv buddy I gots to go to work you can record it for me if want you'll be home all day right and fyi no we not the same check our gramar buddy


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

magmash said:


> Ok pluming GOD I can now clearly understand that you invented pluming
> 
> what is it that you want now ?


No one asked you this how much would you charge


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Most of us are very proud of our trade, some vocalize it here more than others. But we all share the same passion and guard it from what we call hacks.
> 
> It seems to me by the content of work performed on your pictures that you would have a signed contract. I would never take on any job even half this size without one. I would certainly have at least half of the total bid as my 1st draw in the bank before I break out my tools. You are jumping into a shark tank here when asking us to price jobs for you. You were given a simple formula used since the Holy Roman Empire. It doesn't get much easier than that.


 
well if you read my old posts, I asked for an estimation not a exact price because I nearly never install systems like these, so the point was to get an idea of a fair price, if any one of you guys don't like to put up an estimation simply don't replay and leave the space for others who is interested, is it really that hard

I know I know about the formula, but read the book I wrote on the first page and you will find out why I don't want to use that formula


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Revenge and Magmash the same person or what? Take your meds and go watch cartoons, guys.


 
hahaahaha :laughing:

I am very cool but that guy is going ***** on me from the start


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

magmash said:


> hahaahaha :laughing:
> 
> I am very cool but that guy is going ***** on me from the start


Easy there, fella... this is only one subject.... post some others and the beating will continue til the morals improves..


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> For real! If you cant figure out how many hours it took you to complete this job than you dont deserve to be paid for doing it. I dont know about anyone else here but friend or not you need to charge what the job is worth. Maybe it would be different if it was your buddy's house but you know dam well he already put in a bid and has a signed contract to get paid for the completion of this job. Not your fault he hired the first guy that couldn't do the work. If he really is your "friend" he should be ecstatic that you bailed him out when his back was against the wall. And he should pay you atleast what he was going to give the first hack that didn't deliver. How could you do a job for someone and not negotiate some kind of price? Where I live and work any job above $500.00 must have a signed contract before work begins or you just broke the law. The reason this law exists is because idiots like you exist also.


makes us total 3 idiots, Welcome

Well in the US its against the law as you say, but I am not in the US Idiot


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

magmash said:


> makes us total 3 idiots, Welcome


I'm not the guy asking how to price a job I already did my dude. Think about that for a minute before you retort next time.....


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep and sweedin you can become a plumber if you own a pipe wrench for three years


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

magmash said:


> makes us total 3 idiots, Welcome
> 
> Well in the US its against the law as you say, but I am not in the US Idiot


Here's the deal...

This is a public forum and not all responses are going to be what you want or even need. Based on what we pay to be part of the PZ, you are getting more than your money's worth. You have received some very solid advice and seem to be getting twisted over the fact that what you wanted is not what you are getting. There is no estimate. You either have the data to figure the price or you don't.

Now...

As for your tendency to make personal insults and name calling a part of your posts, if this continues you will lose your privilege to post on the PZ.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

This clown obviously has no clue how to conduct business, most likely do to low IQ score... Don't feed the troll people.


----------



## magmash (Apr 10, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> There is no estimate. You either have the data to figure the price or you don't.
> 
> .


You could have said that from the beginning instead of letting this lead to this, any way thanks


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I. Could care less mag mash what you pm me at that end of the day I still can price out you job there is no cure to fix stupid buddy sorry you sol


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

magmash said:


> You could have said that from the beginning instead of letting this lead to this, any way thanks


And you could have said, "I'm about to ask a stupid question" from the beginning. 

When someone (you) new comes to our forum without an initial greeting then proceeds to harass us for pricing question including name calling. Don't expect any special treatment. You are putting gasoline on a fire here. I would suggest leaving this alone. It's going get closed.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

You all should see the pm this guy just sent me :laughing: I would cut and paste it but I believe I would be flagged inappropriate. I wonder if he knows that my feelings weren't hurt? I mean come on man I'm from New Jersey we say worse things to our own mother's around here. Profanity is part of our culture here. Cant remember a day recently I had driving without someone giving me the old Jersey salute out the window. Its just how we say hello to each other.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Closed....


----------

